# I know my 'poo needs a haircut when...



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I know my 'poo needs a haircut when.... _it takes longer to get them clean and dry than to walk them._


I know my 'poo needs a haircut when.... _their fringe, muzzle curls and flowing ears so obscure their vision that they can't find a ball if it bounces off a true line._

I know my 'poo needs a haircut when.... _they look as if they are hugely overweight._


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I have to agree with all 3 Marzi!

To add:

I know my poo needs a haircut when she looks like an 80's rockstar!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I usually tie the haircut in with a bath and as well as the above I would add needing a bath when I can no longer see she has a white chest


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

When I can't see her eyes.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

When the curls on her head start to look like mini devil horns:devil:


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

All brilliant, although I'm sure Molly's horns are actually halo supports 

How about -

when they skate across the kitchen floor on their very fluffy feet


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Or when they look like Muppets!!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I know Rufus needs a haircut when.... before I click on the links from the SPCA about the negligent owners and their matted dogs, I say a quick prayer that it is not about Rufus.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

...... I know Ralph needs a haircut - when I can't tell which end farted!!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

This has now happened twice. 

I know Lexi/Beemer needs a haircut when their poop gets stuck in their hair and I have to emergency butt wash before rushing out the door.


----------



## HEY (Aug 14, 2014)

Definitely agree with Marzi's comment about not being able to see the ball! A trim around the eyes made the world of difference to Bobbie ball skills!


----------



## HEY (Aug 14, 2014)

Not sure how Bobbie's picture landed the wrong way up!


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

I know Bailey needs her hair cut when ... She looks absolutely to me!!!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

emjon123 said:


> I know Bailey needs her hair cut when ... She looks absolutely to me!!!!


Is this another fill in the blank sentance  t would be:
I know Bailey needs her hair cut when ... She looks absolutely *PERFECT * to me!!!!



HEY said:


> Definitely agree with Marzi's comment about not being able to see the ball! A trim around the eyes made the world of difference to Bobbie ball skills!


I wish I was brave enough to chop some windows in Dot's facial hair so that she could see out - but I'm not  Her body and legs are fine, but I think I'll have to pop her into the groomer to have her head sorted out


----------



## HEY (Aug 14, 2014)

I wish I was brave enough to chop some windows in Dot's facial hair so that she could see out - but I'm not  Her body and legs are fine, but I think I'll have to pop her into the groomer to have her head sorted out [/QUOTE]

It's not the best trim I've ever seen, Bobbie looks like an 80's dog!!!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Dotty looking like her bro in the flappy ears shot!







I know when jasper needs a haircut when he looks like a roly poly and dips his ears in his water bowl!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Heather, I don't know if this helps....I've lightened it a bit too cos I wanted to see more of beautiful Bobbie!


----------



## RubyToo (Feb 8, 2015)

When the food from her bowl hangs from her eyebrows


----------



## HEY (Aug 14, 2014)

Mazzapoo said:


> Heather, I don't know if this helps....I've lightened it a bit too cos I wanted to see more of beautiful Bobbie!


Yes it does thanks!


----------

